# Spotting and low progesterone and waiting FeT



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi ladies 

I just wanted to see if anyone could help with advice...my first Ivf transfer didn't happen because I had too high progesterone which they warned me about beforehand that sometimes this can happen...anyway now I'm waiting FeT in the next few months..my clinic does natural FET if you have regular cycles and ovulate which I do. The thing that I'm concerned about now it that I do get spotting. Around 7 days before my AF, it's not red or even brown blood like you get straight in the day of AF but it's like an orangey colour which gets more and more orange/tan up to the lead up to AF...I am really worried that it implant and could low progesterone be causing this. I'm having day 21 progesterone test in February and I'm worried even it comes back normal what's causing the spotting, should I request and demand I suppose progesterone for FEt ? It's all so annoying first the wait for the ivf, and I wish I got my progesterone checked whilst we were waiting, then I have the Ivs 2 weeks ago and it's no transfer...I don't know if it's good thing or bad thing, bad because obviously nothing to imam to but good because gives me an opportunity to check before the next transfer the progesterone....


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Leenaj. I replied on your other thread. If it's orange it may be more likely to be infection rather than low progesterone - not necessarily but worth checking with your doctor x


----------

